# gmirror metadata and slices



## phatfish (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to create a setup where gmirror mirrors the whole disk for me, and on that disk there are two slices.

I think the correct procedure would be to label the drive with gmirror, then create the slices with fdisk. But im a little confused whether i should be worried about overwriting gmirror metadata when i create the slices.

As i understand it, the gmirror metadata will end up in the last sector of the drive. So does that mean that i should make certain that the second slice i create leaves that sector free?

Thanks!


----------



## aragon (Jul 12, 2009)

I would say no.  If you create your gmirror volume on the disk, and then run fdisk on the gmirror volume, you shouldn't have to worry about leaving any sectors free.


----------

